# Nate Robinson to take off at the ASG!



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> "Rookie Nate Robinson, at 5-9, will be selected today for the slam-dunk competition. He and Channing Frye are expected to play in the Rookie-Sophomore game. The Knicks are not expected to have any players in the main event."
> 
> -New York Post


I'm 5'9", think they'll let me take part? :bsmile:

-Petey


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Petey said:


> I'm 5'9", think they'll let me take part? :bsmile:
> 
> -Petey


You know what they say about short men. :biggrin:


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

It's official: http://www.insidehoops.com/slam-dunk-2006-013106.shtml


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

pissed that trev didn't get invited. but he still has one more year so hopefully he'll get to go in next year


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I've seen a few nate highlight vids online and I like the way he dunks. Can't wait to see it this year being that it was so good last year. Like they were finally bringing the creativity back to it. Do you guys think that he's got hops enough to do the spud dunk where he pumped it between his legs before putting it home on the reverse?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I haven't seen him dunk in an actual game, has he done it?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

supposedly nate has a dunk where he can east bay funk it off the backboard.

if he does that i think he should probably win.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

you guys have obviously never seen nate's hops, he can outrebound 6 footers. his head can reach rim i think


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Most of the dope college highlights I saw were on Put-backs. All really impressive cause of his size. But they weren't like open court creative dunks.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

^^^well, ive seen the kid almost make a between the legs dunk with someone heavily guarding him......

we'll see...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He should be fun to watch. If he's half the dunker Spud was back in the day, it'll be a great contest.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

The True Essence said:


> ^^^well, ive seen the kid almost make a between the legs dunk with someone heavily guarding him......
> 
> we'll see...



Damnnn..what game was that in ..I wanna see that.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

WTChan said:


> I haven't seen him dunk in an actual game, has he done it?


I forgot.. I meant NBA game, not college.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

to quote jamal crawford.

"spud webb don't have **** on nate robinson."


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Threw one down in the last seconds of the Lakers game. He can definitely get up there, imagine if he had some freakishly long arms?


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

at least THAT is something, nate and channing and even DL have been the only brilliant knicks in my mind this year


----------

